# The MENACE That Is Squid®!!!



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® just wanted to post the DC's to add to the worry already presented by some of the guys around here... <G>

0304 3490 0000 0416 8549

0304 3490 0000 0416 8532

0304 3490 0000 0416 8518


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn! Nice job!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> Damn! Nice job!


Thanks...


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Go get 'em Squid!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Go get 'em Squid!!


And thank you also...

(Just need one more... DAMN! This is like pulling teeth on a mule!)


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn Mr. Squidley!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

hitem hard squid:sweat:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> And thank you also...
> 
> (Just need one more... DAMN! This is like pulling teeth on a mule!)


have you tried to pull teeth on a mule?? I that as tough as trying to get a nun out of her panties?

well I have to go, I'm as busy as a one legged man in an ass kicking contest

I'm off, like taffeta on a prom night


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

squid did not post DC numbers... these numbers only further perpetuate the mystery on ABC's LOST. Squid= the "others"


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You are a menace sir!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The sky is lit up around here!:whoohoo:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> squid did not post DC numbers... these numbers only further perpetuate the mystery on ABC's LOST. Squid= the "others"


See my raised middle finger, tard-boy! <G>


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm impressed you can even type. :lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I realize that with the advent of the "Uber-Bomb" and the "Ultra-Bomb" that a whole bunch of people don't seem to be very enthuiastic about a standard ordinary ho-hum 5-pack bomb... <G> Y'all want the big stuff and to hell with all that minor junk... HAW! That's why I posted the DC numbers first in this bomb... Even having done that, it took almost a full 48 hours to get three people to respond to this thread! Those first three people are the ones receiving the three bombs of course...

Let it be food for thought to the general CigarLive membership that a "regular" bomb may not be worth considering important... It might not even count anymore... Sheesh! I won't say I'm disappointed or anything, but it might be worth considering that the "Big Bomb" attitude may cause people who would happily be gifting each other with small packages to possibly have second thoughts... Just Squid®'s two cents worth, and I'm sure y'all will ignore it, but I couldn't let it go unsaid...

Thanks,
-Squid®


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Squid!! I didn't even realize what you were doing until you thanked me for posting :lol:
I for one agree with your "big bomb" theory. I would think it would be quite exciting to find a hugh box of cigars etc. on my front porch after coming home from work. It also has caused quite a stir on the board. 
However, after calculating the odds of me getting hit by a "wonder bomb", I remain unchanged in my opinion of the good ol' 5er bomb. Whether giving - it means I want to share a few of my favs with someone. Or receiving - someone was thinking of me and felt like sharing a good smoke. If someone wants to include a little bottle of adult beverage or a way cool hand crafted lighter, well thats all the nicer the thought. 
To me, it's the little things that matter most!! Some of the best gifts I've ever received were small but well thought out.
The "big bomb" may come and go and perhaps it should, but long live the 5'er!!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I am honored to receive a single cigar hit. It is like a sniper hit! 

Squid, I love reading your posts!!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Hey Squid!! I didn't even realize what you were doing until you thanked me for posting :lol:
> I for one agree with your "big bomb" theory. I would think it would be quite exciting to find a hugh box of cigars etc. on my front porch after coming home from work. It also has caused quite a stir on the board.
> However, after calculating the odds of me getting hit by a "wonder bomb", I remain unchanged in my opinion of the good ol' 5er bomb. Whether giving - it means I want to share a few of my favs with someone. Or receiving - someone was thinking of me and felt like sharing a good smoke. If someone wants to include a little bottle of adult beverage or a way cool hand crafted lighter, well thats all the nicer the thought.
> To me, it's the little things that matter most!! Some of the best gifts I've ever received were small but well thought out.
> The "big bomb" may come and go and perhaps it should, but long live the 5'er!!


Thank you for the well thought out response... As you can see, a whole lot of people have chosen to not post any comments or thoughts at all in this thread... <G> Since I've been on CigarLive from almost the beginning, (member 144) I can't understand the nonchalant attitude... I really find this lack of consideration to be a disappointment larger in scale than some issues which might be seen as much more dramatic... Guys, think what you want to GIVE to others as well as what you might want to RECEIVE...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Wait, WAIT, WAIT!!!!!!! I forgot to take into consideration the fact that AT LEAST 75% of CigarLive members have Squid® in their Ignore list... HAW! That would certainly account for the completely PISS-POOR responses... <G>


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Wait, WAIT, WAIT!!!!!!! I forgot to take into consideration the fact that AT LEAST 75% of CigarLive members have Squid® in their Ignore list... HAW! That would certainly account for the completely PISS-POOR responses... <G>


In that case my chances of winning one of your Bomblets of lighters is improving!!:whoohoo:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Wait, WAIT, WAIT!!!!!!! I forgot to take into consideration the fact that AT LEAST 75% of CigarLive members have Squid® in their Ignore list... HAW! That would certainly account for the completely PISS-POOR responses... <G>


In fact, we went so far as to put a checkbox on the new member registration form "Ignore posts by Squid?" We had a long debate on whether or not that box should be checked by default....

:roflmao:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

elmomac said:


> In that case my chances of winning one of your Bomblets of lighters is improving!!:whoohoo:


You already won this round... Along with the other two responders... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> In fact, we went so far as to put a checkbox on the new member registration form "Ignore posts by Squid?" We had a long debate on whether or not that box should be checked by default....
> 
> :roflmao:


Now *that's* some funny stuff... <G>


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Now *that's* some funny stuff... <G>


Squid, c'mon man! You have 4,000 posts! You're a frickin' celebrity around here. No one is going to ignore the Squid!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Always welcome, but not necessary! Just wanted to cheer on some carnage.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Squid you are so freakin mad--but that could be a good thing around here!
HaH!

* for the record you are not on my ignore as well you know my feelings and opinion's---PeacE!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Adding one more to this thread... Just because I don't feel like starting a new thread... <G>

0304 3490 0000 0416 8563


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Ink 'em Squid!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ka boom Ka boom


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> In fact, we went so far as to put a checkbox on the new member registration form "Ignore posts by Squid?" We had a long debate on whether or not that box should be checked by default....
> 
> :roflmao:


My God...thats the funniest thing Ive heard all day...John Rider...you da man...


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

3995 - who is going to with the 4000th post contest?

Stay tuned ...................


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Squid for time I saw this post, have been busy working and road tripping! But to be honest the fact that you posted it is the reason I looked. I must say I think your way off base with your theory, well both your theorys. First of all the CL against Squid is way off, and I think everybody around here loves bombs and not just BIG ones!

But I do have a question for you, are you going to come out of hidding this sat for the dHUTCH going away herf? That is march 1st, so its safe to join a crowd.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Squid, you've been around long enough to know things like bombs on cigar boards go in cycles. Give it a bit and the Super Bomb will slow down and people will get back to regular 5'er bombs, and then before you know it the Super Bomb will be back. It always says much about the giver no matter what is sent. The giving is always better than the receiving in the case of bombs.

Good on ya for hittin' the innocents.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Squid for time I saw this post, have been busy working and road tripping! But to be honest the fact that you posted it is the reason I looked. I must say I think your way off base with your theory, well both your theorys. First of all the CL against Squid is way off, and I think everybody around here loves bombs and not just BIG ones!
> 
> But I do have a question for you, are you going to come out of hidding this sat for the dHUTCH going away herf? That is march 1st, so its safe to join a crowd.


Actually, I was joking about how many people have me on "Ignore"... I doubt it's more than 50 or 60... <G> Some of the things that I may seem slightly paranoid about are justified in my opinion... It's a fact that I've had the only Social Group that mysteriously disappeared TWICE (after reaching the highest membership of any Social Group each time)... And it's a fact that it took two days to get three people to post any sort of reply to this thread, thus giving me the three targets. These things are not really subject to any sort of interpretation. I don't think people are against me, I merely think that the popularity of large bombs has tended to make the smaller ones seem sort of lackluster and ordinary...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Once again as far as Social Groups go, YOURS WAS NOT THE ONLY ONE DELETED! I had one that was deleted also, I told you this in another thread but you must have forgotten. 

So you coming Sat or not? You didn't answer that part.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Once again as far as Social Groups go, YOURS WAS NOT THE ONLY ONE DELETED! I had one that was deleted also, I told you this in another thread but you must have forgotten.
> 
> So you coming Sat or not? You didn't answer that part.


I'd hope to make it indeed... <G>

<But mine was the only one to be deleted TWICE> HAW!

Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're NOT out to get me!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hope you do make it Tim, its been a long time!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

None of these made landfall yet? <G>


----------

